# How to create inspirational and creative photos



## AlanKlein (Sep 4, 2014)

Equipment, methods and craft only get you so far.  How do you try to get to the next step of creating meaningful, inspirational and creative photos?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 4, 2014)

Learn to see.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 4, 2014)

It's different for everybody.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 4, 2014)

I have yet to figure it out.  It'll be a life long battle... for sure.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2014)

I go to the desk drawer so I can get the scissors and cut the picture out of the magazine before I tack it on the wall.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 4, 2014)

Use your imagination.


----------



## snerd (Sep 4, 2014)

*tagged*

Hopefully I can just read it here and not have to develop it over many years.


:camera:


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 5, 2014)

*insert cliche, generic quip about photography here*

Seriously though, I don't know. Most of my photos aren't even very good and the ones that are are 70% chance or accident.

Welcome to the world of self-limitation that you don't know how to overcome.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 5, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Equipment, methods and craft only get you so far.  How do you try to get to the next step of creating meaningful, inspirational and creative photos?



Essentially you have raised a question about the nature of art. 

To create meaningful objects of art (in our case a photograph) that would be able to inspire other people, first and foremost you must have something meaningful to say to them and then to find an inspirational way to deliver   your message.

In many ways it is akin of a speech. What most people do with their cameras is mumbling trivial phrases that have no or very little meaning and nothing new or interesting. Some can at least  pronounce words properly ( they have learned the exposure triangle), some make grammatical mistakes all the time. Very few people are able to put several words together and say something meaningful, never mind important, original and inspirational, that makes people stand and listen.

If you are a speaker, it is obvious that you must have something important for them to say to make people interested. It is not enough to be eloquent/skilful.

It is not that obvious with visual art, as it is with a speech or a book,  but essentially it is the same.


----------



## korreman (Sep 5, 2014)

Creativity isn't magic.
The way I see it, creativity can be divided into two things: Interpretation of the world and the ability to divide and merge methods.

Let's use cooking as an analogy. If you want to be a good cook, you gotta know your *ingredients* and your recipes, you need to know what every thing tastes like, also in relation to every other thing. You nail skill, but you want to be more than a good cook, you want to be a creative cook, to make unique art. Luckily, since you know not only your recipes, but also your *ingredients*, you can combine these ingredients to make something new. you'll know what each thing you add and each choice you make does to your final dish. Now, you must develop ideas for new dishes or new interpretations of old dishes. 

This is the core creative part. This is where you need to *experience*. You need to go out and taste a lot of food, but not only that. You also need to go out and see the world, to interpret it. Inspiration comes from your interpretation of what your senses deliver to your brain. If you do not see or experience new things, you'll run out of ideas. Go for a walk. Take a train to somewhere you've never been before.. Go dining at a new place. _Try something new_. The keyword is *new things**, try new things, got it?* Not only will new experiences develop your art, they'll make you develop as a person. Now when you have seen and interpreted all these new things, you'll be able to use them, combine them, develop them. Now you want to express this. You know what each ingredient does, so you know what ingredients will help in the expression of your ideas, and how to combine different ingredients or parts of recipes to make further your expression.

Now I shouldn't need to explain how this applies to photography, but oh well, the ingredients are methods and styles in photography, the recipes are types of photography. Know not only your types of photography, but also each method within them and what different methods will do to the photo you're taking. This applies to every part of the photography skill-set. Then go out and get inspired by new things. _Don't bring your camera_. Without experiences, you'll run out of creativity. *So go experience things before you take more photos.* 

*If you want to try being more creative, my best advice is this: Keep a small book where you put in your ideas, concepts, drawings, symbols, styles, whatever, EVERYTHING! When looking for something to make, look in this book! When something interesting goes on in your head, put it in the book!*

And now I just spent an hour thinking about what being creative means. Sorry for the textwall of cliché, generic quips about photography.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 5, 2014)

korreman said:


> Creativity isn't magic. The way I see it, creativity can be divided into two things: Interpretation of the world and the ability to divide and merge methods.  Let's use cooking as an analogy. If you want to be a good cook, you gotta know your ingredients and your recipes, you need to know what every thing tastes like, also in relation to every other thing. You nail skill, but you want to be more than a good cook, you want to be a creative cook, to make unique art. Luckily, since you know not only your recipes, but also your ingredients, you can combine these ingredients to make something new. you'll know what each thing you add and each choice you make does to your final dish. Now, you must develop ideas for new dishes or new interpretations of old dishes.  This is the core creative part. This is where you need to experience. You need to go out and taste a lot of food, but not only that. You also need to go out and see the world, to interpret it. Inspiration comes from your interpretation of what your senses deliver to your brain. If you do not see or experience new things, you'll run out of ideas. Go for a walk. Take a train to somewhere you've never been before.. Go dining at a new place. Try something new. The keyword is new things, try new things, got it? Not only will new experiences develop your art, they'll make you develop as a person. Now when you have seen and interpreted all these new things, you'll be able to use them, combine them, develop them. Now you want to express this. You know what each ingredient does, so you know what ingredients will help in the expression of your ideas, and how to combine different ingredients or parts of recipes to make further your expression.  Now I shouldn't need to explain how this applies to photography, but oh well, the ingredients are methods and styles in photography, the recipes are types of photography. Know not only your types of photography, but also each method within them and what different methods will do to the photo you're taking. This applies to every part of the photography skill-set. Then go out and get inspired by new things. Don't bring your camera. Without experiences, you'll run out of creativity. So go experience things before you take more photos.  If you want to try being more creative, my best advice is this: Keep a small book where you put in your ideas, concepts, drawings, symbols, styles, whatever, EVERYTHING! When looking for something to make, look in this book! When something interesting goes on in your head, put it in the book!  And now I just spent an hour thinking about what being creative means. Sorry for the textwall of cliché, generic quips about photography.



Thanks for sharing, you explained it very well.  At least in my opinion anyway.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dont copy what other people do.

Rule of thirds - what is that
exposure triangle - very limiting
really expensive camera and lens - buy a point and shoot or use your phone
straight out of the camera - process pics to the point they are just blurry colours without Adobe

I organise a day to take pics but limit myself to one shutter activation or a day with only my phone camera or pick a setting before I leave the house or only take pics for tone mapping and bracketing.

Point is that by changing something fundamental you have to get creative to make up for the limitation.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't rush things.  We all develop at different rates however we all started out at the same place.

First, we get a camera and have to focus on the mechanics of getting a good exposure, good focus, and good depth of field.  After a while we all get to the point where that becomes second nature and can mentally move on.

Next we start to understand the basics of composition.  The so-called Rule of Thirds and other compositional guidelines; when to use them and when to break them.  After a while we get to a point where that becomes second nature and can mentally move on.

Third we get to the point where we start to see subject matter.  An interesting landscape or person, and we are able to combine our knowledge of exposure and composition with our newfound knowledge of vision and create something approaching "Good".  After a while we get to a point where that becomes second nature and can mentally move on.

Fourth we start to actually see light.  The play of shadows and how they can enhance or ruin a photograph.  We are able to combine our knowledge of exposure, composition, subject matter, and our newfound knowledge of being able to see light to create something that really is "Good".

These phases take time, and there are no shortcuts between them.  Everyone develops these abilities at different rates but eventually we all will get to that point.  This is why I have a problem with new photographers who have barely started to learn the mechanics yet are ready to "Go Pro".  Most have no idea of the road that they have not yet explored yet are of the opinion that they have mastered everything.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 5, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Equipment, methods and craft only get you so far.  How do you try to get to the next step of creating meaningful, inspirational and creative photos?



"A camera is a tool for learning how to see without a camera."
--Dorothea Lange

Start first by recognizing that a photo that is meaningful (such as the bodies of the raped and executed Maryknoll nuns in  El Salvador) may not be inspirational and creative.  And a photo that is inspirational (such as a blind runner crossing a marathon finish line) may not be meaningful or creative.  And a photo that is creative (such as a macro shot that contains the reflections shown in a drop of water) may not be meaningful and inspirational, it's just a creative shot.  Recognize the possibilities within an opportunity, don't force it into some kind of imposed standard and end up walking away from a beautiful and creative possibility b/c it isn't meaningful...or ignoring a powerful statement b/c it is a downer rather than inspirational.  And for that matter, why did you choose the words "meaningful," "Inspirational" and "creative"?  You could have just as easily said:  "clever" and "tells a story" and "distinctive."  Or "eye-catching" and "personal" and "emotive."  Perspective is everything and you seem (I say this based only on a short post) to have imposed a very restrictive paradigm on yourself as to what constitutes a great photo (gotta be meaningful, inspirational and creative).

Second, acknowledge that perspective is everything.  When I worked in Moscow, coming in from the Sheremetyevo  airport I'd pass by the giant tank trap at Khimki, often with young Russian couples in their wedding clothing posing in front of it (regardless of the weather).  To most westerners, it was just a typical Soviet era sculpture (absent a heroic soldier or Stalin as part of it).  To Russians, it was inspirational (the closest that the German advance came to Moscow in the Great Patriotic War) and to the young, it was creative (taking a formal, patriotic statement and adding their own personal and informal element--a quick wedding selfie!).  Perspective is everything.  I guarantee there are things you look at now and don't notice the creativity.  Or don't assign meaning.  Or see no inspiration.  And yet others do.  It's not about right or wrong (or even your limitations--we all have them).  It's that we're individuals.  And that your perspective changes everything.

Okay, as to your specific question, there are a couple of answers.  Now the most important but a key part of the equation is learning yourself as a photographer and knowing your strengths and weaknesses.  If you are terrible at capturing real-time action (say...you've tried to shoot sports and you don't anticipate activity well and can't compose quickly) and you have no patience, than you're going to have trouble shooting un-staged, fluid events (as photojournalists do).  Which means you're going to miss a lot of meaningful moments.  So you don't try for those kinds of photos b/c you're going to do it poorly.

Another element (that others have said more succinctly, including the great Dorothea Lange), is to work on your perspective.  There are a gazillion ways to do this.  Put a prime lens on your camera and walk around for a week shooting only with that--you'll learn to compose differently.  Then go get in a wheel chair and stay there for a week (but still try to live your normal routine) and you'll see the world differently.  Shoot only B&W for a week.  Work only with f1.8 and wider for a week.  These are all samples of ways you can start to enlarge and change your perspective on how you see the world and how you see photo possibilities.

Third, get a better understanding of what you're shooting.  All knowledge isn't "the answer."  But become more insightful about the circumstances or the society allows you to anticipate and see opportunities that you'd otherwise be completely clueless to.   Case in point, I talked to a photojournalist who'd been in Iraq.  He learned that insurgents  often placed IEDs in the carcasses of dead animals on the road.  So every time he was dismounted and saw a military vehicle nearing the carcass of a dead animal, he'd prefocus and compose.  And eventually he did get a picture of a command-detonated IED.

Fourth, related to #3 is to have a plan.  You aren't going to be able to anticipate every photo.  But having something in mind and working towards it helps you create powerful photos.  I guarantee you that Ansel Adams, Bob Capa, and Edward Weston didn't just grab a camera and go walking around going "hey, there's a good one--guess I'll take a photo!"   Yes, sometimes stuff happens and if you're there and you've got a camera, you capture it. But there's a difference between TAKING a picture and CREATING a photo.  To create a photo, you anticipate and you plan and you prepare.  Adams hiked and climbed and waited to get the sun shining off the granite face of El Cap in Yosemite.  Capa, when he say the intensity of the fire at Omaha Beach, knew there would be single soldiers huddled in the surf trying to minimize themselves as targets and "get small" so he turned away from the fire and looked behind himself creating one of the single most powerful shots of combat to emerge from WW-II.  Weston's focus on shapes within nature lead him to identify the possibilities of the human form mimicking a bell pepper and shoot powerful, minimalist nudes.  All 3 of these great photographers who produced a bunch of photos that would meet your criteria (and a host of other criteria as well) had a plan before they snapped a shutter.  Doesn't mean they didn't improvise but they had something in mind, they anticipated, they staged, and they positioned themselves with a specific result in mind.

Last thought on the matter:  the ability to shoot meaningful and/or inspirational and/or creative photos is more about you, your personality and experience than it is anything else.  So ask yourself what is it about you (and your experience and your worldview and your perspective) that would allow you to see meaning or inspiration, or creativity in a situation.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 5, 2014)

JoeW said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Last thought on the matter: the ability to shoot meaningful and/or inspirational and/or creative photos is more about you, your personality and experience than it is anything else. So ask yourself what is it about you (and your experience and your worldview and your perspective) that would allow you to see meaning or inspiration, or creativity in a situation.
> ...


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 5, 2014)

You need something to say, the rest is technique.

By 'something to say' I do not mean a sentence or phrase that can be written out. I don't mean something deep about anything, although depth is certainly OK. 'Something to say' is essentially a visual idea. A 'look' combined with a subject, perhaps, that feels right, that shows us something.

So noodle on subjects and noodle on 'looks' until you have an aha moment. Until you say to yourself 'yeah, I could try that, that might work'.

By a 'look' I mean something like a visual style. 'High contrast b&w with lots of grain' perhaps.


----------



## slackercruster (Sep 5, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Equipment, methods and craft only get you so far. How do you try to get to the next step of creating meaningful, inspirational and creative photos?



Either you got it or not. I'm not very creative that is why I do street and doc work. Even then, a creative eye is important. I try to expose myself to all sort of art and hope to grow better vision and creativity


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 5, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> You need something to say, the rest is technique.
> 
> By 'something to say' I do not mean a sentence or phrase that can be written out. I don't mean something deep about anything, although depth is certainly OK. 'Something to say' is essentially a visual idea. A 'look' combined with a subject, perhaps, that feels right, that shows us something.
> 
> ...



I always thought style be defined by your work and personal aesthetic preferences that show in your work over time?

Forcing a look, especially one hinged around post-processing, seems like it can hinder your creativity and lead you to trying to fit round pegs in square holes.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 5, 2014)

But this is how personal styles develop. Or at any rate one path to it. You find a look, or a collection of related looks, that present subjects you're interested in in ways that you like. You shoot those subjects with that look, and there e your 'style'. For now.

Sometimes the visual style really just come along for the ride. Walker Evans and Cartier-Bresson has visual styles defined largely by their equipment and materials and preferred mode of working. They were all about subject and composition. But don't kid yourself - the things they choose to print were the things that worked particularly well within the 'look' they were constrained to.

It's all about the marriage and synergy of visual style and subject. At any rate, that's one way to approach it. Pick one. Find something on the other side that makes it work. It's a path out of the box the OP was asking about. Pick a subject you love. Now strain your brain about visual style, how to present the subject. Or, pick a look and strain your brain about a subject.

Incidentally, there are photographers whose work is defined by their choice of subject, not by visual style. You can probably name a couple, if you think about it.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 5, 2014)

To put it another way, any fool can put a round peg in a round hole. 500px is awash in round pegs fitted perfectly into round holes. I think a case can be made for hammering round pegs into octagonal holes and trying to make that work somehow.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 5, 2014)

Style falls under technique.

What makes an image meaningful, interesting, inspirational...lies entirely with the subject matter.
Any "style" applied will only enforce it (when done correctly).

What makes an image creative...when you assemble or set up the subject matter, rather than capturing what happens to be in front of you.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 5, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Style falls under technique.  What makes an image meaningful, interesting, inspirational...lies entirely with the subject matter. Any "style" applied will only enforce it (when done correctly).  What makes an image creative...when you assemble or set up the subject matter, rather than capturing what happens to be in front of you.


  Yes, I agree with this. 

I've seen a lot of photographers who get into a post-processing/technique groove and they shoot everything like that, even when it doesn't mesh well with the subject matter.  

That's why I think it's dangerous to find a look and then wrap your content around It.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 5, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> I've seen a lot of photographers who get into a post-processing/technique groove and they shoot everything like that, even when it doesn't mesh well with the subject matter.
> 
> That's why I think it's dangerous to find a look and then wrap your content around It.



Excellent comment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 5, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Style falls under technique.  What makes an image meaningful, interesting, inspirational...lies entirely with the subject matter. Any "style" applied will only enforce it (when done correctly).  What makes an image creative...when you assemble or set up the subject matter, rather than capturing what happens to be in front of you.
> ...



I agree too.

Strong subjects can be quite successful images, even with poor technique.


----------



## imagecolorist (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for your quality information that you have given!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2014)

What a remarkably good set of answers.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 7, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Equipment, methods and craft only get you so far. How do you try to get to the next step of creating meaningful, inspirational and creative photos?


can't relate. Not really out to inspire anyone or purposely be creative. I do look for meaning. However it is fleeting and escaping my grasp. Perhaps I am to much a product of western culture and commercialization myself. Or I just have very little to say that hasn't already been said by the multitudes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think that any of us really believe that we can intentionally create an iconic photo that will be meaningful to everyone throughout the ages.
What I hope for is to hone first my technical skills and then my introspection so when I see something that is meaningful to me, I can recognize the important elements that compose it and capture and display it in a way that shows how I felt when I saw it.

I had an acquaintance who was skillful using a dslr but his pictures, for all the technical perfection, were empty and forgettable. He wrongly thought he was being failed by technology so he switched to medium format and film, then 4 x 5 and eventually 8 x 10 film which he had digitized with a flying spot scanner. All that work filled up his life and he persevered but the reality was that his pictures were empty because he was; he thought good meaningful pictures were always a lucky chance and he spent his time chasing something that could be best found within.

The unfortunate reality is that after skills, which are difficult enough to attain, there is creativity and talent. Those can be developed but the seed must be there.


----------



## timor (Sep 7, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Forcing a look, especially one hinged around post-processing,


Seems to me, that this is the rage of our times. (With all the consequences .)


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2014)

timor said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Forcing a look, especially one hinged around post-processing,
> ...



The person who is the 200th best tennis player in the world does not worry about how the masses of crappy tennis players play or how they use their equipment. He tries only to get better.
Why should any of us worry or care about anything but being better?


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful answers to my OP question.  My answer?  Hmmm.  Not sure.  I know I don't plan my shots.  Sure I go out to look around.  Or sometimes just run into a situation.  But what happens is that a scene catches my attention in some way.  Nice lighting, interesting subject.  I then try to frame it in the best way I can hopefully taking my time to get it "right".  Sometimes, things just work - I get lucky.  Well, thanks again.  Alan.


----------



## timor (Sep 7, 2014)

That basically is it. The difference between us and non photographing people is we look at every piece of surroundings as potential photo op.


----------



## timor (Sep 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 7, 2014)

If your process is not working for you, perhaps it is time to change it.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I don't think that any of us really believe that we can intentionally create an iconic photo that will be meaningful to everyone throughout the ages.
> What I hope for is to hone first my technical skills and then my introspection so when I see something that is meaningful to me, I can recognize the important elements that compose it and capture and display it in a way that shows how I felt when I saw it.
> 
> I had an acquaintance who was skillful using a dslr but his pictures, for all the technical perfection, were empty and forgettable. He wrongly thought he was being failed by technology so he switched to medium format and film, then 4 x 5 and eventually 8 x 10 film which he had digitized with a flying spot scanner. All that work filled up his life and he persevered but the reality was that his pictures were empty because he was; he thought good meaningful pictures were always a lucky chance and he spent his time chasing something that could be best found within.
> ...


Yeah but there is millions of photos done with creativity and talent. They ain't worth nothn.  LOL

iconic... if I could only dare with to find one. Could very well be **** luck.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Yeah but there is millions of photos done with creativity and talent. They ain't worth nothn.  LOL
> 
> iconic... if I could only dare with to find one. Could very well be **** luck.



that's an interesting but completely unsupported statement.
your mistake is to think that taking great pictures consistently is luck.
the more skillful and talented and creative someone is, the luckier they seem.


----------



## CameraClicker (Sep 7, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Equipment, methods and craft only get you so far.  How do you try to get to the next step of creating meaningful, inspirational and creative photos?



Most of the time I shoot what I'll call "eye candy", a sort of reportage/travel photography mix.  I don't care if it says anything to you as long as it looks good.  It is edited parts of my view of the world.

As someone already expressed, equipment, methods and craft may only get you so far but you need them to be able to take advantage of a scene before you or to construct the scene of your choosing and record it.  Depending upon what you view as a creative, meaningful and inspirational photos, you may need luck, something to say, or both.

Nick Ut's Napalm Girl (AP napalm girl photo from Vietnam War turns 40) was taken in a second.  He got the photo and others didn't because he was the one who still had film in his camera.  A crop from the frame is the usual version seen.  He was in the right place, at the right time, with the gear and knowledge to be able to take the photo when events provided the scene.  I don't know if you consider it creative but it inspired a change in the way Americans viewed the war and it certainly was important/meaningful.

 It is said that Ansel Adams was driving past the church when he saw Moonrise Hernandez (ANSEL ADAMS: Classic Images - Moonrise, Hernandez, New Mexico), and he stopped, couldn't find his light meter and had to estimate the exposure.  I don't find it meaningful, inspirational or creative, but it is considered a great photo.  To get a good print took a lot of creativity in the darkroom.

When writing software, usually I decide what the end result should be, then work backwards to determine what must be input and what algorithms are required to deliver the desired result.  The same method would probably work for a photo if you were going to create it instead of watching until you see it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



I think part of it is covered in the question, "What constitutes 'getting better?'" Everybody has a different answer to this question, but in my eyes getting better constitutes getting recognition from my peers and just viewers in general. That may be a shallow view of improvement, but I cannot create photographs in a vacuum. I don't want to. Some people (like Vivian Maier) can take photos and be content with never showing them to anyone.

But when you want to share them and display them, then you're subject to the current trends and tastes of the public. That's why I find it relevant to study these trends and pay attention to them, not necessarily to copy them or "sell out" to them, but simply to keep a level head with the recognition that I can expect with my photos. 

It might be a very cynical view, but it also keeps me from taking disingenuous photos that might - or might not - gain popularity, but mean little to me. At least I think that's a benefit...I don't know. It seems like creativity can be cultivated to an extent, but sometimes people have natural creative inclinations that align with what people want to see. And it makes me wonder if I lack that sort of inherent or learned creativity that allows me to capture the emotions and curiosity of viewers.

Art is so f***ing enigmatic and it pisses me off.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 8, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


hmm. dunno.

I was going somewhere the other day and my wife commented I needed to comb my hair, change my shirt to something more appropriate (I had paint and car grease on my shirt) and as usual I was wearing my sandals in which she preferred I look more presentable. I changed the shirt, as I saw the necessity of that. About it. Stopped at a store, I was counting out pennies. Girl at the cash register kind of gave me a annoyed look but hell, the pennies have to go somewhere. I walk in the bank and the tellers say hi to me (they know me by name plus I might stand out because I always ask for a free pen) and punch up one of my accounts so I can do a withdrawal. I have been moving a lot of funds and if you saw how I dressed and how I looked and how I was just counting out pennies one would never guess how much money I had in that account. 

Point being, I stopped caring what others thought many years ago (if I ever really did to start with) life is full of other things more concerning. Kind of like my front lawn. I hardly ever mow my front lawn. IT really doesn't phase me. It seems to phase the neighbors so I figure if they are that concerned about it maybe they should mow it. usually my wife breaks down and mows it actually. Reminds me of a couple years back I was cutting down trees out back and drinking a beer and had to get one of my kids off the bus at the bus stop. so I walk down the bus stop and get my kid and walk back. Didn't even occur to me I had a beer in my hand. someone reports me for getting my kid off the bus with a beer. I get hell for it being "inappropriate" and a potential violation of bus company policy (yeah whatever). If figure I support the kids, they have everything they need and then some. I help them with their homework (I am actually a fairly strict parent too). screw the people. wife gives me a ration of chit about it too but really. There comes a time when you have to really decide what is important to you far as what others think.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 8, 2014)

bribrius said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



Yeah, I understand the point of not caring. It makes things much more simple and stress-free.

At the same time, however, in terms of photography, it seems like a chicken-egg argument. Are photographers successful because they don't care what people think, or do photographers begin to not care once they're already successful?

I ask this, because the people who always talk about not caring are those already at the top. And it makes me wonder if they don't have to care, because their photos are already what the public/clients want to see. Their own inherent "vision" or whatever is something that aligns with the interest of their contemporaries.

Of course, this all assumption and speculation.


----------



## mud711 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am very glad to have found this thread, I've read it through three times and have copied several of the replies. Recently retired I have picked up the camera again.
      I stil have my film camera and lenses, OM1. Last year I purchased a dslr and have attached a bag to my bike. Right now I mostly ride through corn country, trying to find ways to make my photos more interesting. 
     Creativity has never been a strong point for me, but I continue to try. Trying to make an old barn or a fallen tree seem to be alive. TY you for your discussion!


----------



## weepete (Oct 6, 2014)

If the answer was straightforward and easy ever one would be doing it. To start on the path though I increasingly think that you have to treat photography as a medium and explore what you can do with it. 

A lot of artists don't work with the same constraints photographers put on themselves and that allows them to think more freely and get creative. As photographers we tend to learn so much about the technical side I think that a lot of us get so caught up in it and can't climb out the other side. 

There's also nothing wrong with creating a pretty picture to hang on the wall. That's art too.


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2014)

It depends on the meaning I want to convey, the kind of inspiration I want to foment, and what feels right creatively.
Though I pretty much leave meaning up to whoever is looking at a photo I have made.

I felt I was in a creative slump.
While on a trip to Walmart I cruised through the art supplies section and bought a sketching pad with the intend to do some sketching.
A couple of weeks later the sketch pad was still setting around untouched when a different, and photography based, idea popped into my head.







For inspiration I did a series that used text (quotes) and incense smoke.


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice...creative.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2014)

You can be taught composition. You can be taught exposure. You can be taught all the rules of photography. You cannot be taught creativity or inspiration. Those elements come from within. You can bring those elements into play, you can enhance them and feed them and even exploit them ... by shooting. Shoot, shoot some more and at the end of the day when you think you're done shooting ... shoot again.

Gary

PS- Don't shoot just to shoot, shoot with some thought behind the camera, shoot to an expectation.
G


----------

